#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  New Insights into Entertainment Discussion via Tweets

## Bhavya

Twitter has recently published some new insights into the evolving entertainment discussion via tweets on the platform. Take a look at those Twitter insights in the below graphic. It'll help us to know what kinds of entertainments people like the most.

----------

